
How to extract audio from a video - fungnyitfen
http://yaplc.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-extract-audio-from-video.html#
======
thwarted
To quote Ralphie, "A crummy commercial!" I'd like to think that "hacker news"
would be something a little more complex than documenting 5 steps of clicking
buttons.

